# What's a moyen?



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I'd never heard of it before today, I tried googling it but I didn't find much and I figured this was the best place to ask!

Rocky's just under 4 months and measures 13.5 inches to his shoulder. I read on a website that he should be about 10.5 inches at his age but i dont usually trust random websites. When he was weighed at the vets last week he was 5.6 kg (12.5pounds) I think. 
Just wondering out of curiosity really, he's perfect for me. Just wondering how big my perfect guy is gonna get lol

While I'm writing this he's standing up really straight looking out the window, he looks so funny I had to take a picture lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Aaaawwww.....he looks like Charlie when he was still a pup....I don't know anything about moyen but I own two tpoos (Charlie is a mix tpoo while Edison is all tpoo). Charlie also like to look out the window. He prefers the wind than water.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I thinks he's waiting for his daddy to come home lol. I've got a picture of him when he was about ten weeks in that same position but it won't let me put it up. Rocky's not too keen on water either, loves sticking his head out the car window though lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Gosh....Rocky sounds just like Charlie....loves sticking his head out the car window too.

I do hope another PF member will chime in regarding moyen.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The European definition probably should be the one that u use. Since there is no such thing as a Moyen in NA. But here's an interesting discussion of Klein/Moyen here in PF.

http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/19728-klein-moyen-poodle-2.html#post242074


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Moyen simply means medium. So, I would guess it is akin to miniature. I wouldn't be surprised if it is used to class dogs that are "small standards/oversized minis" to us Americans.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Countryboy, I don't know if its my iPad but that link is sending me somewhere else, I'll try searching through the forums though, I didn't think of that, thanks.

Aubrey, I kinda wondered if it was a made up thing. Guess he's just a big mini then?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Chiara said:


> I'll try searching through the forums though, I didn't think of that, thanks.


Hahaha! 

Actually, I did a google search for 'moyen poodle'. And guess where it took me to... number four on the list was PF. 

Naturally!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Moyen/Klien are actually a fourth size class in Europe. They fit between the miniature and the standards ie about 16 to 20 inches. 

Here is a link that talks about them


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What did you buy? A Toy, mini or Spoo? If you bought a Mini then your pup might go over the 15" of American Classification. Would be considered an Oversized Mini. There are a few members that have OM. A Moyen/ Klein is an actual size classification as is Dwarf in European sizes. Just go to " Poodles in Scandinavia" look under breeders or pups for sale & you will see these classifications. Here in the states we just have the ridiculous 3 sizes like there really are Spoos out there that stand 15-18" & aren't a mix of Mini & Spoo, which I have no problem with when done with thought. This is a great height to own but you won't find it in the States much because that is NOT what is in the Conformation ring too bad in my opinion but I am not a breeder of Spoos.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Actually, I did a google search for 'moyen poodle'. And guess where it took me to... number four on the list was PF.
> 
> Naturally!


Of course! This is the best place for poodlers  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Moyen/Klien are actually a fourth size class in Europe. They fit between the miniature and the standards ie about 16 to 20 inches.
> 
> Here is a link that talks about them


Great link, thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

3dogs said:


> What did you buy? A Toy, mini or Spoo? If you bought a Mini then your pup might go over the 15" of American Classification. Would be considered an Oversized Mini. There are a few members that have OM. A Moyen/ Klein is an actual size classification as is Dwarf in European sizes. Just go to " Poodles in Scandinavia" look under breeders or pups for sale & you will see these classifications. Here in the states we just have the ridiculous 3 sizes like there really are Spoos out there that stand 15-18" & aren't a mix of Mini & Spoo, which I have no problem with when done with thought. This is a great height to own but you won't find it in the States much because that is NOT what is in the Conformation ring too bad in my opinion but I am not a breeder of Spoos.


He's a mini, both parents are minis. I was beginning to worry that moyen was due to mixed breeding from what I've read as its not recognised in the US. Thank you for all your info!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There are a few, very few, but still a few people in North America that have imported Moyen/Klien bloodlines from Europe. They can legitimately claim that they have Moyen/Klien poodles but most of the places in America that say they have them are using the term in the same manner some will say they have tea cup toys, or royal standards. 

The true Moyen are a variety of poodle that breeds true for the size but most poodles of that size in the US are more accurately described as either over sized miniatures or very small standards.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I believe you will have a Mini pushing the upper height limits. There are a couple of PF members that have 17"Minis. They might have more info on how their dog grew height wise. My OT/Mini is 12". I registered her as a Mini since she was already 10" at 4 months of age when I got her. She grew 2" & 2.8 lbs since she was 4 months of age, now 2 1/2 years of age. Genetics of course play importance as well.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Supposed to be a mix of a standard and a mini 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The Moyen/ Klein actually when used correctly is not a mix of the St. & Mini but in fact an actual size classification. I believe the term "Dwarf" is the combination of Toy & Mini breedings to get the desired 11-13" height. In America the BYB will call their breeding of Standard & Mini a "Moyen". I know if only 1 breeder that works with another that Import their Moyen/ Klein & then breed them to get the true Moyen/Klein.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I think they also have another in-between size in Europe called Dwarf Poodle. I think that size falls between a mini and a toy. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

3dogs said:


> I believe you will have a Mini pushing the upper height limits. There are a couple of PF members that have 17"Minis. They might have more info on how their dog grew height wise. My OT/Mini is 12". I registered her as a Mini since she was already 10" at 4 months of age when I got her. She grew 2" & 2.8 lbs since she was 4 months of age, now 2 1/2 years of age. Genetics of course play importance as well.


Oh so Rocky could just grow two inches by the time he's one as well? I didn't think like that, I was thinking he'd grow at the same rate lol bit silly of me. 

Thank you for everyone's help, I'll let you know how big he is in a year lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

